# BottomNavigationView



## Ludwigm (27. Dez 2020)

Hi!
Ich möchte gerne eine BottomNavigationView in meiner App nutzen. Wie setzt man das am besten/einfachsten um? Ist die Vorgehensweise, die man in AndroidStudio als Template bekommt zu empfehlen? Gibt es nennenswerte Einschränkungen bzw Veränderungen die man bei der Arbeit mit Fragments gegenüber einer normalen Activity ohne Fragments zu berwerkstelligen hat? 

Gruß Ludwig


----------

